# Which helmet is the best? (I'm in need of new helmet)



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

I love my tipperary. Light, cool, and covers lower down on your head than most helmets. Plus I like how they look.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

you need to go for what works for you, Tipperary works for me because of my head shape but lots of girls at my barn have GPAs or Charles Owens among other brands but those seem to be the most popular


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have said often that if you have a very round head (when viewed from above) a troxel will work well and costs little. But, if like me, you have an ovular head, a Tipperary works great! and costs little. I love mine . I totally forget it is there, it is THAT comfy. the sportage.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

My best helmet was back on track. It cost me a small fortune, and was part Christmas present/part self buy. 
You only have one head.

I currently have a Harry Hall, which is also great but a bit snug on my massive head.

I'd try on. Everyone is different. Some people like the caseco adjustable ones with air vents because of warm weather, some like the GPA range because they look sporty, some like Charles Owen as they're showing. Wear what you're comfortable in!

Also, I wouldn't recommend buying second hand. You don't know the history of the hat/falls it may have had


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I apparently have a big head and have trouble getting a helmet that fits right. I've had a lot of success with the IRH helmets. I currently have the IRH Elite and I absolutely love it.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

As long as it's certified, it's good. You really should try different brands and see what fits you best since different brands fit differently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

alyssajacques said:


> So I need a new helmet, and i would like to know which brand is the best?


Truthfully all are equal in regards to passing the safety tests done to achieve "Approved for Equestrian Use" designation...

Whether you spend $30 dollars or $600 dollars ...they all must meet the exact same standards...

So now..."what is the best brand helmet" is the one that fits you properly. 
The helmet that because it is comfortable you will wear. 
The helmet you try on and pick out that makes you proud to put it on your head every time, _not_ have it collect dust in the tack trunk or on the shelf.

The "Best Brand of Helmet" is the one you wear and hope you never need to protect your skull from serious injury. 

Happy shopping...

:wink:
jmo...


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

I had a Ovation Schooler for about 3 years and just brought a Tipperary Sportage. Both are under $100, light, comfy, and I forget that I am wearing them! Also both have been cool enough to ride in the Texas heat. 

I do think I like the Tipperary a little better though. I chose it over others because everyone and their mammas rave about how great they are... I must agree with them! Looks nice (doesn't make my small head look goofy like other helmets might), is very breathable with all the vents, and is very comfy. I also like the outer material- seems to keep neat and clean. The Ovation would scratch up very easily and this bothered my slight ocd a little bit. :lol:

That said, I have to agree with posters above. The "best" helmet is the one that fits your head, is comfortable for you, and does it's job: protecting your skull! 

My best may be different from your best because of head shape and comfort level.


----------



## jackboy (Jul 8, 2012)

Jason Alden Palm leaf by resistal lol that's what I wear it looks good but I dought it meets any safety standards


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

I had to try on a lot of helmets to get the right fit because helmets didn't fit me right. The Tipperary Sportage works great for me at about $75, more or less. Plus it has a lot of vents so it's comparatively cool. I also tried on the the One K, it had fancy bells and whistles and it was like heaven, really cushiony and secure. But it's about three times the money. So that'll happen one of these days...maybe.

I think the advice about trying on is real important and you should take the time to go to a store and do it..because for example - for me, the troxels, etc do not fit right. They feel awful on my head. Every head has it's own different shape and some, like mine are very oval if you look at it from overhead. And comfort is so important - comfort means fit and you want one that's going to sit properly if you should take a spill.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

Try them on is my advice. As long as it is certified you are good
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I had been wearing a Troxel Spirit and even though the dimensions were correct, it was terribly uncomfortable. It also looked ridiculous on, but my primary concern was fit (as it should be). I only needed a helmet for lessons, so I thought I'd just bear the vise for an hour or so.
I finally tried on a CO GR8 and it was almost perfect. It felt great, although you could barely feel it. I thought the price was obscene, but I figure if it lasts me 4 years then that's about $70 a year or $6 a month. I'm worth it and I look like a serious rider until I get in the ring.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

In my opinion, the BEST helmet is the safest one. Other countries are miles ahead of the US when it comes to safety. As far as I know, there is only one helmet available in this country with the new, safer technology: Devon Aire Matrix.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Best helmet?

Admittedly, I didn't read the whole thread... I'm not sure whether you mean "best looking" or "safest" or "most in style" or "best bang for your buck" etcetera... when you say best. I'm not even sure what discipline we're talking about xD

All that said... I love my Charles Owen. They're a fabulous make, in my opinion. Stylish and they get the job done. :>


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I personally like CO. Partly the look (because I do hunters), and also it's just what fits my head the best. 

Depends what sort of riding you are doing IMO, and trial and error. Some brands don't fit certain head types like others. Try a bunch on and get what works best for your discipline/yourself.


----------



## kkwb (Aug 3, 2012)

I am buying a ovation protégé (I think that is what it is called)
but when I try it out I will let you know


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The best helmet is the one you are willing to wear. Look for one with dial adjust. I hated the first helmets with the little pads and was most pleasantly surprised at how comfortable the dial type was and promptly ordered one. Helmets must have the ASTM FEI label affixed to the inside so look for that when shopping. PS, when deciding how much to spend, keep in mind that if you fall and the helmet hits the ground, you are to throw it away.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

The thing is that if you're planning to show, you can use the One K, Charles Owen, IRH,etc for schooling and showing. Personally I am planning on buying a One K because I have a larger head and it fits very nicely, it looks as classy as a CO or a GPA and it's almost $100 less. I would rather pay for one helmet that's a little more expensive, than buy two separate helmets which would be pretty costly. Just my opinion
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

First, congrats on decided to get a new helmet. Too many people today still do not ride with helmets.

Wow, helmets have come a long way haven't they? 20 years ago all you could get was a big uncomfortable styrofoam bucket covered in black velvet with a bow on the back and a button on top.

yar, try lots of certified helmets at your local tack shop. I bought a tan Troxel Sierra Western. Most comfy helmet I have owned.


----------



## kkwb (Aug 3, 2012)

I have tried my OV and it is awesome!!!!!!!
it is light, airy, comfy, and it has dial fit and it is really light and meant for oval shaped heads
look at them


----------

